# Jobs in italy



## gavessex (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey Guys 

Well this website helped alot when i was potentially moving to Dubai....However that didnt happen due to there reasons not mine i can assure you!!!

I am now looking to move to ITALIA.... I have been studying the language and picking it up as best i can i have some basic already as i know a few people in Vicenza, Chiampo.

My main working roles have always been in sales Motor Industry and Jewellery...

So my question is where is the best place to start looking for Jobs in the Vicenza or local areas....i am desperate to leave the Uk but need a help with a chance....

I am willing to do pretty much anything as im a realist and know it will take a couple of years minimum to get the language fully to get a better job/role

Any help appreciated!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

sorry to be negetive if you need to work to live here think verry carfuly even the italians who are highly qoulified cant find swork and if they do they may not get payed for months some people i know have not been payed for three months look before you leap


----------



## tftjr (May 16, 2012)

Hi Gavessex,
There is a huge American military base in Vicenza. They need people that speak English in the area so I'd start in that area. Hotels, restaurants, car dealerships, etc; Otherwise, as pudd said, it will be difficult.
Ciao


----------



## Falcio (Oct 9, 2012)

"Jobs" and "Italy" in the same sentence? Ahahaha! ... ... ... ... 

Jokes aside, specializing in the fields you mentioned, you might want to take a look in the north. As already mentioned, Vicenza should be a good place, but you should also consider other areas such as Milan, Turin, Genoa and Lodi. Avoid Venice unless you have connections there; very expensive and few jobs available.
Still, you might be able to find such jobs even in the south, mostly in Naples or in the lower Lazio; the center and the islands are probably the poorest options.

All the places I mentioned /might/ have something to offer, but don't get your hopes up, unless you are an affirmed professional. Italy is definitely not a country where to work, with wages being low and taxes insanely high.


----------



## RovingSH (Jun 27, 2014)

pudd 2 said:


> sorry to be negetive if you need to work to live here think verry carfuly even the italians who are highly qoulified cant find swork and if they do they may not get payed for months some people i know have not been payed for three months look before you leap


Do you know if this is true for contract work too?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

RovingSH said:


> Do you know if this is true for contract work too?


sorry but contracts and italy do not share the same bed


----------

